# can you pull ECU codes on Max's?



## NXtremese-r (Oct 2, 2002)

my sister has a '97 max, and the check engine light is on. figured it could be an o2 sensor, but i know there is like 3 of them or something. I was hoping i could pull the codes like how i do in my NX2000. Is there a website or something that has this listed, or does somone have the FSM for that year that can fax me copies of the pages on how to do this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

You need an OBD2 scanning tool...


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

yep you need a ODB 1 or 2, i know 3gen max's used ODB 1, but not sure about 4 gen...it should be same though...


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

Just access the ECM through the drivers side kick panel and retrieve the codes from there. Here is a helpful link.

http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html

I'm fairly confident that this is the info you seek.


----------

